# Bluescreen: win32k.sys



## SGLog (7. Februar 2010)

Hey leute ich habe folgendes problem:
Ich habe gerade im BIOS das *Cool´n´Quiet* von "Disabled" auf "Auto" gestellt. Der CPU (Siehe Signatur) lief dann mit ~1Ghz im Idle. Beim Surfen mit 1,5Ghz. Ich war dann am Surfen und dann auf einmal Bluescreen.

*Verursacher: win32k.sys*

Hat dieses win32k.sys was mit dem *Cool´n´Quiet* zu tun oder ist das etwas ganz anderes?
Habe das *Cool´n´Quiet* jetzt wieder auf "Disabled" gestellt.



> *Was ich noch dazu sagen will:*
> Ich habe heute morgen schoneinmal meine CPU untertaktet, habe anstelle 226FSB 126FSB eingestellt, der CPU lief dann mit 1,8Ghz nach 5min im Desktop ist der Rechner dann eingefrohren. Ohne Bluescreen


----------

